# Amps that sound similar to a JCM 800?



## Werwolf999 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone knows of an amp (head or combo doesn't matter) that sounds similar to a JCM 800? Price is kind of a concern, so anything under $1,000 would be a real help.

Thanks


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 5, 2010)

Peavey Windsor
Lee Jackson XLA-1000


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll be looking into the Lee Jackson then.


----------



## budda (Jun 5, 2010)

Sovtek MIG IIRC.


----------



## groph (Jun 5, 2010)

Ceriatone makes a bunch of Marshall clones, the 800 is certainly in there. Not sure how much they are but I don't think they're far outside your range if they happen to be over.

The Randall MTS series can get pretty close to the 800 with the SL+ module, you might be able to score an RM50 for a pretty fair price.


----------



## MSalonen (Jun 5, 2010)

You can also try and find an old and well used JCM 800


----------



## budda (Jun 5, 2010)

Also, Trinity amps as well


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 5, 2010)

Just get an actual 800, you can find them used under $1k

Especially if you live in Detroit, everyone is broke and unemployed so shit is cheap... JCM800 half stack for $765 just posted today 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/msg/1776617794.html


----------



## budda (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, I wish I had gas, passport and money to pick that up


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 5, 2010)

Peavey VTM. Best $300 you'll ever spend


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 5, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Peavey VTM. Best $300 you'll ever spend



Yep those are very 800-ish, I had the 120 watt version for awhile.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 5, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Just get an actual 800, you can find them used under $1k
> 
> Especially if you live in Detroit, everyone is broke and unemployed so shit is cheap... JCM800 half stack for $765 just posted today
> 
> Marshall JCM800 2203 100w Head



+1 it is not hard to find a 2203 or 2204 for less that $1000


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 5, 2010)

or a 2205/2210 if you want more gain. Remember though that they are not "high gain" amps in the modern sense, you need to crank them to get awesome distorted tones.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 5, 2010)

budda said:


> Man, I wish I had gas, passport and money to pick that up



Tell me about it!

I'm looking to get something later this year, but if I had the $$$ right now, I'd pick that up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 5, 2010)

My Peavey Rockmaster 120w head reminded me quite a bit of a JCM800. I'm sure with a mod, it could get pretty close to a super hotrodded JCM800 tone or whatever you wanted from it. Also, a boost helped it quite a bit.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 5, 2010)

The Peavey Windsor friggin SLAYS for that type of sound...It IS a JCM 800, or so says the Peavey reps, and I agree. They can be had super cheap used, my old rhythm guitarist played one and I wanted it bad. It sounded killer. I also played on a Crate Blue Voodoo with EL34s, and it sounded quite a lot like a Marshall.


----------



## The Echthros (Jun 6, 2010)

Try the the Peavey Windsor. It is a really brit-style amp available for cheap used. I wonder though, are you after the open uncompressed jcm800 tone or the nice and saggy/compressed modded tone? The windsor can do that too with a boost or send that son of a bitch to Jerry at FJA and he will take good care of you 



I have seen windsors for like $200, add his 80s+ mod and you still will come in well under $1k...hell maybe under $500!


----------



## Thep (Jun 6, 2010)

Or find a JCM2000 ...close enough. You can find some for under $600.


----------



## onefingersweep (Jun 6, 2010)

Laney GHL. It has the Laney character but is fairly similar to the JCM 800.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 6, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Peavey VTM. Best $300 you'll ever spend



Yeah, I had one for a while... actually still got it, but I managed to blow it up so it does need some repairs...


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 6, 2010)

Was looking for a sound clip to best illustrate the kind of tones I like. Think this comes pretty close,


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 6, 2010)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Yeah, I had one for a while... actually still got it, but I managed to blow it up so it does need some repairs...



If it weren't 220v, I'd blow you for it. I want another one, but I don't have any more spending money! 

On a more serious, less gay note... what happened to it? It's a really simple amp, I may be able to help you fix it.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 6, 2010)

Fortin or Splawn?


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd like to A/B my channel 2 settings (brit mode) with a windsor to see how close I can get. I want ch2 to be my marshall-in-a-box - apparently one can change some values of some components to clone the Stiletto on ch2 and it just gets Olde England on your ass 

/thread hijack


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> Fortin or Splawn?



He'd like to keep it under $1K, you're talking the opposite direction


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 6, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> Was looking for a sound clip to best illustrate the kind of tones I like. Think this comes pretty close,




you would need to boost my old JCM800 to get that tone at a reasonable volume.

The XLA will do it no problem.


----------



## rlott1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Splawn nails it pretty close. although the clip of that Peavey Windsor was spot on too.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 6, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I don't need a lot of watts, as I'm not playing live. Just need it for "bedroom" level practice and some DIY home 
recording.

Customisbetter,

I'd probably be boosting it w/ a Tube Screamer, as I really dig that kind of tone. As for the Lee Jacksons, I listened to some clips of them that were posted on Youtube, and even the poorly recorded ones tended to sound pretty good. 

I know a lot of people have suggested Peaveys, and I know they are very good amps for the money, but their tones just bug me a little. Nothing I can put my finger on and say that's it, but just some kind of vague anti-Peavey-ness I have, lol.


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> I forgot to mention that I don't need a lot of watts, as I'm not playing live. Just need it for "bedroom" level practice and some DIY home recording.



Then you want a decent modeler, NOT a tube amp!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 6, 2010)

The XLA has a built in accentuator. sound brutal in the bedroom.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 6, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> I forgot to mention that I don't need a lot of watts, as I'm not playing live. Just need it for "bedroom" level practice and some DIY home
> recording.



In that case, definitely don't get an 800. You won't really get anything beyond an AC/DC crunch at bedroom volumes.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 6, 2010)

Get whatever tube amp you can buy and use a Marshall Shredmaster in the clean channel. That will be your perfect bedroom JCM800.


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

why do that when you can get a modeler that's going to nail the JCM800 tone at whisper volumes...?

Tube amps are not ideal for bedroom use, at all. My little brother's randall probably smokes my roadster in terms of tone for home use, as does my friends' tech 21 behringer clone. I can't say for sure, my amp has never been in the same room as them, but I wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 6, 2010)

budda said:


> why do that when you can get a modeler that's going to nail the JCM800 tone at whisper volumes...?
> 
> Tube amps are not ideal for bedroom use, at all. My little brother's randall probably smokes my roadster in terms of tone for home use, as does my friends' tech 21 behringer clone. I can't say for sure, my amp has never been in the same room as them, but I wouldn't be suprised.



Well, I've been overall dissatisfied with modelers so...this explains that. Podfarm JCM 800 is horrid.
Apart from my new axe-fx, my best bedroom metal sound ever was using an ada MP2 through the clean channel of a Fender Bluesmater 40W reissue. (that's not a joke, try it, really)
Tube doesn't necessarily mean "100W monstrosity that has to be pushed while using the amp own distorsion".
And it's somewhat more satisfying playing on that than playing on a POD even if you're a bedroom jammer. Plus, it's instant gratification and doesn't require thousands of hours of tweaking like most modelers do.
Just an opinion, really. I didn't tell him to buy a 100W head either.


----------



## kherman (Jun 6, 2010)

Or maybe you would be better trying some of those 5w to 20w amps that are out right now. Egnater, Marshall, Orange, Blackheart, Jet City, etc..

You can definitely dial in some really good classic crunch tones at bedroom levels with those.

Heck, I use my Crate V Series V1512 15w 1-channel amp (usa made ones) for home practice.
Has three 12ax7 preamp tubes and two el84 power tubes.
Definitely gets some awesome 80's crunch tones.
When friends come over to jam, I have them just plug into that.
They've complimented on it's tone many of times.
Those original V series amps were a great deal.
Look used. The V series Palamino was popular too.
The Blackheart amps have since then replaced them.


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

5W rattles windows 

A Good modeler (read: not a pod 2.0) should get him what he's after. I don't like using my 100W head at home because it sounds best when it's turned up a lot louder then most people here would like.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jun 6, 2010)

The bugera 1990 is close to that territory?


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a POD Farm atm and it's alright. Have to agree about the POD's JCM 800, it does suck. Although the Brit Gain 2000 is pretty good, IMO.

As for volume, I do have access to some rehearsal spaces, so it's not as though I couldn't crank what ever amp I end up getting, but mostly it's going to used, as I've said, for home recording and practice. 

As for the Jet City heads, they sound pretty damn good from what I've heard so far, so do the Orange Tiny Terrors, but I'll be damned if I'm going to pay $600+ for a 15 watt head!


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 6, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Get whatever tube amp you can buy and use a Marshall Shredmaster in the clean channel. That will be your perfect bedroom JCM800.



+1 on your avatar btw.


----------



## MTech (Jun 6, 2010)

budda said:


> A Good modeler (read: not a pod 2.0)



What's with all the hate anymore on the POD 2.0 when that's what so many large bands still use or at least used before the HDII and AxeFX came out to do their albums and live. Fear Factory, Soil, Deftones, Meshuggah, Madball, Mortician, Aborted, Lacuna Coil, Five Pointe O, TSO, DJ Ashba, the list goes on and on.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RynaTtVhN_c


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 6, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> The XLA has a built in accentuator. sound brutal in the bedroom.



This is interesting. So it can do "double duty" then?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 6, 2010)

No idea what that means.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 6, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> No idea what that means.



Meaning you can get a good high gain tone out of it w/o cranking it?


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

MTech said:


> What's with all the hate anymore on the POD 2.0 when that's what so many large bands still use or at least used before the HDII and AxeFX came out to do their albums and live. Fear Factory, Soil, Deftones, Meshuggah, Madball, Mortician, Aborted, Lacuna Coil, Five Pointe O, TSO, DJ Ashba, the list goes on and on.




I'm aware that it's possible to get good high gain tones from one, but what about medium gain rock tones?


----------



## The Echthros (Jun 6, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> As for the Jet City heads, they sound pretty damn good from what I've heard so far, so do the Orange Tiny Terrors, but I'll be damned if I'm going to pay $600+ for a 15 watt head!



um...no offense, but wattage and monetary worth are not dependent on one another...

Also, to say you don't like a piece of gear just because of the brand is also kind of knuckleheaded.

At the end of the day the decision is yours, but you may want to eliminate some bias and overgeneralizations before you procede on this endeavor.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 6, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> I know a lot of people have suggested Peaveys, and I know they are very good amps for the money, but their tones just bug me a little. Nothing I can put my finger on and say that's it, but just some kind of vague anti-Peavey-ness I have, lol.



The VTM is different. For the most part, I hate the sound of most Peaveys myself but... The VTM is a straight up JCM800 clone with 6L6's and a shitload of hot-rod mods available at the flick of a switch. VERY versatile amp and it doesn't have the "Peavey vibe" AT ALL!

Plus... it's like the cheapest, used tube amp available


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 7, 2010)

il_echthros_777 said:


> um...no offense, but wattage and monetary worth are not dependent on one another...
> 
> Also, to say you don't like a piece of gear just because of the brand is also kind of knuckleheaded.
> 
> At the end of the day the decision is yours, but you may want to eliminate some bias and overgeneralizations before you procede on this endeavor.



?????????????


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 7, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> The VTM is different. For the most part, I hate the sound of most Peaveys myself but... The VTM is a straight up JCM800 clone with 6L6's and a shitload of hot-rod mods available at the flick of a switch. VERY versatile amp and it doesn't have the "Peavey vibe" AT ALL!
> 
> Plus... it's like the cheapest, used tube amp available



Did someone say cheap?!!?

I'll be definitely checking out a VTM then. Btw, how's it at low volumes? Can you get some high gain tones out of it w/o having to crank it?


----------



## MTech (Jun 7, 2010)

budda said:


> I'm aware that it's possible to get good high gain tones from one, but what about medium gain rock tones?



That's why I used Soil and DJ Ashba as examples they use a lot of more rock gain settings as well as higher at times..plus both have good cleans.


----------



## budda (Jun 7, 2010)

some day i'll click youtube links in threads, but its a long ways off 

ah yes, good ole peavey hate. Joe said it was a $300 amp used on the first page haha


----------



## evo7ution (Jun 7, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Tube doesn't necessarily mean "100W monstrosity that has to be pushed while using the amp own distorsion".
> And it's somewhat more satisfying playing on that than playing on a POD even if you're a bedroom jammer.



I agree. My poweramp (VHT 2100) has 100+W/channel and I use it with engl e570 at home. Works like magic in lowest volumes too. And you still have the feel/touch of playing with tubes that any modeller I've tested has not delivered. Definetely more satisfying, but dunno if axe-fx would bring on the touch too.

Basically: there are tubeamps that work lower volumes too, you just have to find em. For example, there are couple good amps in Engl -family, that can deliver great tones in bedroom levels too. On the other hand, some amps are desingned to sound best when cranked up. Like JCM800, which start to live at higher volumes.

BTW, if you're looking jcm800 check out Laney GH50L/GH100L and VH100R too. They are very close, but unfortunetely, they have same problem also: you won't find the tone in bedroom levels.


----------



## eyebanez333 (Jun 7, 2010)

Peavey Windsor or VTM will get you very, very close to a JCM for well under half of your budget. The Windsor can be modded to exact JCM specs for about $10 worth of parts if you know your way around the inside of an amp. The VTM can as well...but I only have experience with the JCM mod on a Windsor.


----------



## Benzesp (Jun 7, 2010)

Soundgarden



VTM120's... Probably the best way to describe their tone... Great amps


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Peavey VTM. Best $300 you'll ever spend



Indeed. I had it's predecessor (the Butcher), and it basically sounds like a JCM800 with 6L6s.


----------



## op1e (Jun 7, 2010)

If they can offer the Windsor head for 3-400, why in the hell cant they offer the power section in a rack mount for around the same. Sick of the only new tube rack power out there costing a grand or more (aside from the Carvin).


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 7, 2010)

op1e said:


> If they can offer the Windsor head for 3-400, why in the hell cant they offer the power section in a rack mount for around the same. Sick of the only new tube rack power out there costing a grand or more (aside from the Carvin).



This is why I'm using a solid state power amp in my rack. Peavey IPR 1600 ftw


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jun 7, 2010)

another vote for the Peavey VTM/Butcher here. they really are badass and have that JCM800 tone, just a little darker and with more low mids due to the 6L6 power section. the Butcher and VTM are the same amp really, except the VTM has these switches added that give some tonal option, which are based on some of the popular mods that people were having done to their JCM's in the 80's(added gain stage, bass boost, compression, etc.). but aside from that, they are both pretty much dead on JCM800 copies, aside from the 6L6's. i have a Butcher and love it, sounds amazing especially when boosted with my TS7. u can find either for $200-350.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 7, 2010)

warlock7strEMG said:


> another vote for the Peavey VTM/Butcher here. they really are badass and have that JCM800 tone, just a little darker and with more low mids due to the 6L6 power section. the Butcher and VTM are the same amp really, except the VTM has these switches added that give some tonal option, which are based on some of the popular mods that people were having done to their JCM's in the 80's(added gain stage, bass boost, compression, etc.). but aside from that, they are both pretty much dead on JCM800 copies, aside from the 6L6's. i have a Butcher and love it, sounds amazing especially when boosted with my TS7. u can find either for $200-350.



As for the tubes, how do other ones, aside from the 6L6s, affect the tone on those Peaveys, generally speaking?


----------



## eyebanez333 (Jun 7, 2010)

op1e said:


> If they can offer the Windsor head for 3-400, why in the hell cant they offer the power section in a rack mount for around the same. Sick of the only new tube rack power out there costing a grand or more (aside from the Carvin).



I know somebody who bought a used Windsor solely for that purpose...to use it as a power amp  Just ran his rack to the effects loop return jack lol.


----------



## op1e (Jun 7, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> This is why I'm using a solid state power amp in my rack. Peavey IPR 1600 ftw



I looked into that one and was close to buying it, but suddenly got really interested the Velocity series. Picked up my Rocktron Velocity 250 off local craigslist. I would love to try the Windsor for power, but really don't like the idea of lugging a head around again. Hell, this 8 space is way too much. Every time I go through doors I'm skinning my forearms! Tempted to see if someone wants to trade for a 4 space.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 7, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> Did someone say cheap?!!?
> 
> I'll be definitely checking out a VTM then. Btw, how's it at low volumes? Can you get some high gain tones out of it w/o having to crank it?



Get the 60 watt version. Bone crushing loud, if you want it to be, but it doesn't have to be cranked to sound good, it breaks up really early.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 7, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Get the 60 watt version. Bone crushing loud, if you want it to be, but it doesn't have to be cranked to sound good, it breaks up really early.



I was wondering about that. 

I was also thinking of getting a 2X12 cab w/ GK 100s as well.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 8, 2010)

There's one at ebay right now. I liked the idea of a cheapamp that sounds like a jcm800, but shipping costs to Brazil are over $1,000


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> There's one at ebay right now. I liked the idea of a cheapamp that sounds like a jcm800, but shipping costs to Brazil are over $1,000



WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously?!?! That sucks!

I saw the VTM on Ebay, but right now things are just a little too tight for me atm to swing it. But thanks for the heads up anyways.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 8, 2010)

Here is my old one. I can attest that its reliable. Unfortunately you have to come to michigan to get it. 

MARSHALL JCM800 2203X (2003) - Elderly Instruments


----------

